# Acog Clone better than I thought



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got one of these for under $164 Aus. I must say looks and feels goods. I kinda expected it would be a bit o junk but far from that. A good solid metal case with good wide field 4x optics and the little top dot lens works just fine. Should be just right for this summer bunnies. Now how to mount it hmm?? Thats gonna need some thought need picatinny weaver base and I got ruger 96 same rail as 10/22. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ACOG-4x32-AR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f01dd7cab


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2010)

Hold the bus boo hoo it wont work with 22/96 the distance from eye to lens is far to great and rejiging the mounts a PITA not worth the effort. Sigh. I.ll put it away for a project Remington 7615 but that's no good for bunnies way to power full and a buck a pop.


----------



## CGC4200 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Is that a nite sight?*

I have shot cottontails years ago with aid of artificial light, some poachers
have used similar methods on whitetail deer.
I am looking into trapping rabbits again, done it many years ago, it may
even be legal now, MO Fish & Game had plans for a gum on their site, it looked
like a rig my dad showed me how to use long ago in my state.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope not a nite sight just a copy of a military 4power scope with a red dot that I thought would work for my set up, sadly no go.
You can get IR nite sights but they have a high price and nite shootin has its draw backs eg safety etc many here use them for night critters like foxes.


----------



## CGC4200 (Sep 17, 2010)

*red dot scopes*

My WW2 veteran uncle used them to defend his martins @ nite against owls & shot several. He passed away about 3 years ago, hard to prosecute now.
I seen a reference on my cousins site last year, some guys were using starlite
scopes on wild hogs in Georgia on .308 rifles, he is a booking agent for world
wide hunts. It may even have been legal there, glad I was 500 + miles away.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2010)

I set it up on 22/96 jerry rigged crafted extension rail n hey this thing Ok. Light fast clear a great field of vision n adjust its aim well and 4 power just ideal. I,m gonna do it right with a weaver base, tuning mating of the red dot and scopes gonna a trick.


----------



## Dancing Bear (Oct 20, 2010)

I think these are meant for AR15 type configuration. I've never seen or heard of them being mounted on anything else.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 21, 2010)

Yup ya right it dont quite work fun tryin but NQR. I do have project planned that it may fit well too.


----------

